# May sell Charger for GTO



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

So I'm thinking of selling my '06 Charger R/T w/ R&T for an '05 or '06 GTO w/ M6. I love my Charger, but it is just a big 4 door sedan when I don't need a big 4 door sedan. I'd prefer a smaller 2 door with 50 more HP and a manual transmission.

Any advice on whether or not this is a good move or if I'm an idiot? I realize responses will be somewhat biased in a GTO forum, but I'm sure some of you all have experience with both vehicles.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:


> So I'm thinking of selling my '06 Charger R/T w/ R&T for an '05 or '06 GTO w/ M6. I love my Charger, but it is just a big 4 door sedan when I don't need a big 4 door sedan. I'd prefer a smaller 2 door with 50 more HP and a manual transmission.
> 
> Any advice on whether or not this is a good move or if I'm an idiot? I realize responses will be somewhat biased in a GTO forum, but I'm sure some of you all have experience with both vehicles.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Plan on carrying four adults on a regular basis? If so, don't do it.
The back seats on the GTOs are very comfortable but getting in 
an out is difficult for anyone pass the age of 10!!!!!:rofl: 

If that's not an issue, then go goat! Less creature comforts 
but build quality is great and performance is outstanding!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

That is actually one of the reasons that I'd like to downsize. I can count on 2 fingers the number of times that anyone has been in the backseat of my car.

It is just my wife and I, no kids (no kids anytime soon at least).


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:


> That is actually one of the reasons that I'd like to downsize. I can count on 2 fingers the number of times that anyone has been in the backseat of my car.
> 
> It is just my wife and I, no kids (no kids anytime soon at least).


A friend of mine has an R/T (Orange with Black stripes)...He bought it as a
"family vehicle"  . The GTO will easily walk all over it of course, but we 
don't have a trunk to speak of. Would that be an issue? BTW, the R/Ts
are nice. I almost bought one myself. But the goat was cheaper and 
faster!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

Losing trunk space isn't an issue (used my trunk once), losing 4-doors isn't an issue (no one but my wife drives with me), Charger finances aren't an issue (except for being a tiny tiny bit upside down - which may be what stops me), absolutely nothing wrong with keeping my Charger (I still may do it, but I really really really want a GTO). The car is quick, roomy, and it is absolutely made for cruising at 80mph.

In fact, going to a GTO I think I would lose dual automatic climate control, light sensor headlamps, BlueTooth UConnect handsfree system, and... well I'd give all that up for 400HP and a stick shift. I'm in my 20s, I want a car to DRIVE, not to POINT to my destination.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:


> In fact, going to a GTO I think I would lose dual automatic climate control, QUOTE]
> 
> I just bought (for my work) a base GMC pickup, only options A/C and Auto.
> 
> It had dual a/c controls standard. I paid $12,900. Ironic what's been left off the GTO- - -full instrumentation (can buy it for $435), Homelink (can buy it on ebay installed in a visor for $150 or so)- -but then there's the LS2- -


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just came home from my first test drive of a GTO. The fever has been getting to me quite a bit as of late. I looked at Black with Red interior 6 speed. I love the color combo and the seats are great. One thing I did notice was the lack of gadgets I am used to seeing, like in my Avalanche. I did like the gauges match the interior of the car. The red leather seats and the leather band around the doors and dash is a great touch. The car loafs along at around 1500 RPM in 6th at 60MPH. I really wish XM was an option, glad ONSTAR is not. It rode great and drove great. I am used to driving my wifes MX5 so the shifter left me a little miffed. I have always heard the Mazda shift feel is really good though. 

I really liked the car and would have brought it home with me but I think I should stick it out for a used one and save some money. They did have an 04 Red on Red with *only 200* miles they were asking $24K for. Could probably talk them down on that and have a brand new 04.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:


> Losing trunk space isn't an issue (used my trunk once), losing 4-doors isn't an issue (no one but my wife drives with me), Charger finances aren't an issue (except for being a tiny tiny bit upside down - which may be what stops me), absolutely nothing wrong with keeping my Charger (I still may do it, but I really really really want a GTO). The car is quick, roomy, and it is absolutely made for cruising at 80mph.
> 
> In fact, going to a GTO I think I would lose dual automatic climate control, light sensor headlamps, BlueTooth UConnect handsfree system, and... well I'd give all that up for 400HP and a stick shift. I'm in my 20s, I want a car to DRIVE, not to POINT to my destination.



Not to convince you either way, but my goat is in the body shop, thanks to a loser in the walmart parking lot. I have a charger r/t as a rental car and compared to my GOAT this thing is a tank, handles like a brick, very little power when compaired. Also if you want true bluetooth for your "NEW" goat you can pick it up here http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-bluetooth-car-kit.php for about 400 bills.

I would get the goat and by the bluetooth from JHP, I have one on the way.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

R/T slow?!?! Oh come on, it isn't THAT slow! Certainly slower than a GTO, but it does ok for a 2-ton car. Although if you drive a R/T with Road & Track package with the self-leveling shocks, it handles somewhat better than a regular R/T from what I understand.

Of course I do realize that it is a huge car, and that is part of the reason why I am considering the change. Speaking of size, how does the GTO size up to the Charger as far as dimensions?


----------



## A-Jay (Aug 9, 2006)

When it comes to performance - I think we are trying to compare apples and oranges here. 
And to SecretSquirrel, I've only had the new 06 GTO for a month now but it's been a very long time since I went "for a Drive" with no particular objective other than to just DRIVE. Simply put - IT'S the BALLS ! It's like a trip to 6 Flags every day.  
eddie 70 You definately could get a better deal on a Used one - that is *after *someone else has "Rung it out "! Don't wait until it's too late Pull the trigger - get your's now ! :cool 
A-Jay


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:


> R/T slow?!?! Oh come on, it isn't THAT slow! Certainly slower than a GTO, but it does ok for a 2-ton car. Although if you drive a R/T with Road & Track package with the self-leveling shocks, it handles somewhat better than a regular R/T from what I understand.
> 
> Of course I do realize that it is a huge car, and that is part of the reason why I am considering the change. Speaking of size, how does the GTO size up to the Charger as far as dimensions?



If I were to guess looking at the one in my driveway compared to the Goat at the shop it lookes like it is at least 2 feet wider and prolly about 4 or 5 ft longer. In my opinion the GTO is more comfortble to sit in, kinda hugs ya and says strap in and enjoy the ride. I just don't get that feel with the charger. It is more like sit in and drive. Just doesn't feel as welcoming to me. It make it easy getting the kids out for school having 4 doors, but from what I have been told by my sister the backseat is way comfortable and it isn't too bad getting in and out.


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

From what I am seeing, an 06 GTO can be had for around $32K or so. An 05 is going to run around $25K and 04 around $22K or so. I am thinking I would like to have an 05 M6 Black with red interior.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

Eddie 70 said:


> From what I am seeing, an 06 GTO can be had for around $32K or so. An 05 is going to run around $25K and 04 around $22K or so. I am thinking I would like to have an 05 M6 Black with red interior.


This is what I have been seeing online as well. But I'm hoping that I can talk them down from those prices. Either that, or get a really good trade-in value for my Charger. I realize that they have to make their money somewhere, either on my trade-in, or on the price of the GTO, but I'd like to find a deal where they aren't getting me on both ends.

What do you all think? '05 GTO M6 in the mid 20s with low mileage (under 15k). Good deal or could I talk some down?


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:


> This is what I have been seeing online as well. But I'm hoping that I can talk them down from those prices. Either that, or get a really good trade-in value for my Charger. I realize that they have to make their money somewhere, either on my trade-in, or on the price of the GTO, but I'd like to find a deal where they aren't getting me on both ends.
> 
> What do you all think? '05 GTO M6 in the mid 20s with low mileage (under 15k). Good deal or could I talk some down?



I am with you on this one. I would like a nice low mileage one also. My wife loved the car after she saw the 06 last night. Two things she did not like, the price and the small trunk. Otherwise I would have brought it home last night. I do have GM supplier discount on my side but I was afraid to use it at this time. I wish I knew what the discount would be on the GTO versus what I could get them to down to on my own. That is the problem with the supplier discount, you walk in and tell them I have the Supplier discount and then you get the car for $XX,XXX and go. 
It sure was a sweet little joy ride last night.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Two totally different cars........the GTO is a rocketship, especially with an FI system, headers, etc. The Charger is a cruiser, big and fat, no power whatsoever. I test drove an SRT8 along with an R/T and even the SRT8 seemed way slow compared to my GTO........


JET


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

20 and no kids. Not sure why you bought a 4 door sedan in the first place. Act your age, go buy the 400 horsepower coupe.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Eddie 70 said:


> I am with you on this one. I would like a nice low mileage one also. My wife loved the car after she saw the 06 last night. Two things she did not like, the price and the small trunk. Otherwise I would have brought it home last night. I do have GM supplier discount on my side but I was afraid to use it at this time. I wish I knew what the discount would be on the GTO versus what I could get them to down to on my own. That is the problem with the supplier discount, you walk in and tell them I have the Supplier discount and then you get the car for $XX,XXX and go.
> It sure was a sweet little joy ride last night.


I purchased mine on a GMS discount, about the same as the supplier disc. Mine cost me about 26 that was gms and 1000 rebate. about 5K off for the GMS. I then turned around and got 4K for my GTP and walked out of there with a finance of 24K(stickered at $33,650). My understanding is GM will not lower sticker price and then give you GMS it is one or the other. However they will give you GMS and any rebates, including the 0% finance for 60mo. I added the extended warranty or I would have only financed 22K.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> 20 and no kids. Not sure why you bought a 4 door sedan in the first place. Act your age, go buy the 400 horsepower coupe.


:agree arty:


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> 20 and no kids. Not sure why you bought a 4 door sedan in the first place. Act your age, go buy the 400 horsepower coupe.


:lol: My wife could have told me the same thing but she didn't, Thank God!:lol: With three kids and 40 yrs old, the GTO was a bit of a selfish
purchase...But a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do! It's funny,
I caught her in the garage the other night sitting in the Goat on the driver's
side. She can't drive a stick! Wants me to teach her...I guess I'll have to
get a rental for that!:rofl:


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> 20 and no kids. Not sure why you bought a 4 door sedan in the first place. Act your age, go buy the 400 horsepower coupe.


THANK YOU JMVorbeck. You are exactly right. Why did I buy a 4-door sedan anyway?

Partly because I was working in the DC area, in a business where everyone drives BMWs and Mercedes... the Charger seemed to fit right in.

But you guys are right, I do need to act my age... I'm 24, I'm financially stable, no kids, I live in Texas with lots of empty highways, and that GTO is calling my name...

Oh, I told my wife last night about my intentions and she just said "whatever makes you happy." That is about all I need to pull the trigger.

Now to just find the right car.... oh, '05 M6 with say 10-15k miles or so, can I really talk some of these down to 24k? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, and my wife said the GTO was long and pointy and ugly. Of course she also said that the Charger was huge and wide and snub nosed and ugly, and she eventually warmed up to it.

I just told her that beauty is only skin deep, and I don't like GTOs for their looks.... it is what is underneath that matters (6.0L and 400HP means nothing to her, but it sure does to me!)


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:


> Oh, and my wife said the GTO was long and pointy and ugly. Of course she also said that the Charger was huge and wide and snub nosed and ugly, and she eventually warmed up to it.
> 
> I just told her that beauty is only skin deep, and I don't like GTOs for their looks.... it is what is underneath that matters (6.0L and 400HP means nothing to her, but it sure does to me!)


I got mine about the same way, I have a wife and 2 kids, my GTP was getting up in age and my wife said you work hard, you deserve whatever you want. I about fell over. So I did what every kid would do in this situation, i drove everything from the new BMW,Cooper,Benz,G6,spyder, bug and even the new Lotus elise, and I bought the GTO. Has the power I wanted and the comfort of a BMW. What more could a grownup kid want.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Do it ...Do it*

Get the goat ( easy as that)


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:


> THANK YOU JMVorbeck. You are exactly right. Why did I buy a 4-door sedan anyway?
> 
> Partly because I was working in the DC area, in a business where everyone drives BMWs and Mercedes... the Charger seemed to fit right in.
> 
> ...


Whatever happens keep the wife. Any wife that would say that is a keeper.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 30, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Whatever happens keep the wife. Any wife that would say that is a keeper.


Haha, no doubt. She has always supported all of my ridiculous vehicular obsessions...

Check out my new thread on the deal I found today... http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9651

Tel me what you guys think.


----------



## Eddie 70 (Aug 29, 2006)

madkat said:


> I purchased mine on a GMS discount, about the same as the supplier disc. Mine cost me about 26 that was gms and 1000 rebate. about 5K off for the GMS. I then turned around and got 4K for my GTP and walked out of there with a finance of 24K(stickered at $33,650). My understanding is GM will not lower sticker price and then give you GMS it is one or the other. However they will give you GMS and any rebates, including the 0% finance for 60mo. I added the extended warranty or I would have only financed 22K.



Thanks for the info. Makes the 06 a little more attractive to me. I was doing some searching on the net and found a few new 05's. Wonder if they are still eligible for the GMS discount? I emailed the dealers and will find out soon enough. I guess I could have called just as easy.


----------

